# Suggestions wanted please.



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

Ok so i am finally getting a 75 gallon this weekend and i was wondering what i could house in it with my pair of jack dempseys. I do not want anything that will harm my female dempsey and dont want nothing that my male is gonna kick the crap out of...lol....any suggestions would be greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

So....You want a fish that is strong enough to stand up to your male dempsey but weak enough that your female can handle???? Hmmmmmmm, I think I'm gonna have to get back to you on that one.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

i'll be with Ron at the bar thinking about that one as well. First one's on me!


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

maybe not stand up to him as much as it being quick enough to run away and hide from him.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

hey.. why arent i invited to this bar??? i like to drink.. oops i mean THINK too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2006)

Hey mate!! I would try convicts they should work. I have 1 M convict in a 55g with my pair of jacks.


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

wonder if a pair of convicts and pair of JD's will work together and i want to get about 6 loaches


----------

